# Kalashnikov Bankrupt



## JBS (Sep 23, 2009)

The most highly reproduced, imitated, and common assault weapon in the world...



> For years, the AK-47 assault rifle has been the world's most popular weapon, the gun of choice for dictators, gang members and Third World revolutionaries.  But the global recession and a proliferation of copycats has left the Russian maker of the Kalashnikov, OAO Izhmash, in financial turmoil.  Monday, a court in Russia said it will consider a bankruptcy application filed against Izhmash by a supplier owed more than $13-million (U.S.). According to reports out of Russia, Izhmash has been losing money for years on its small-arms business and closed its largest gun factory in Izhevsk for much of 2009.
> 
> The company, which makes other military weapons and hunting guns, has blamed its problems on falling orders from the cash-strapped Russian army and a flood of AK-47 look-alikes from factories in China, Bulgaria, Poland and elsewhere.  By some estimates, copycat versions of the gun outsell Izhmash's legitimate variety 10 to one.  “They have been having this trouble for at least five years,” said Larry Kahaner, a Virginia-based journalist.  “We are at the point now that because it's so easy to make, anybody can make it,” said Mr. Kahaner, who wrote a history of the gun called _The AK-47: The Weapon That Changed the Face of War_ .
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 23, 2009)

Man I would love to pick up about 20 AK's and about 4 magazines per right now!


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 23, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Man I would love to pick up about 20 AK's and about 4 magazines per right now!




and a couple of crates of 7.62 to go.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 23, 2009)

I wonder which Country makes the best AK-47? I suspect the Russian model would be the best; however, I have seen and heard others name the models from other countries.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 23, 2009)

actually from what I hear the yugoslavian are better, more machined than stamped parts.. more accurate and reliable.


----------



## skeeter (Sep 24, 2009)

You would be correct!


----------



## QC (Sep 24, 2009)

No bucks, no bang...fucked!


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 24, 2009)

Poetic justice, ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Robal2pl (Sep 25, 2009)

One thing is funny :



> and a flood of AK-47 look-alikes from factories in China, Bulgaria, Poland and elsewhere.



They gave all Eastern Bloc countries licenses to produce AK's...not for free...


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 26, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> actually from what I hear the yugoslavian are better, more machined than stamped parts.. more accurate and reliable.



Hell, my Romanian WASR is stamped and it still spits out ammo like iti's nothing in dirt, mud, sand, etc........................I paid $350 for mine with the milled mag well to accept and 30 rounders from K. :cool:


----------



## Apilas (Sep 26, 2009)

I would put my vote on the Finnish RK95


----------

